

Google Wave on Chromium on Mac - dsiroker
http://www.siroker.com/archives/2009/06/03/google_wave_on_chromium_on_my_mac.html
More screenshots available.
======
spicyj
How is this at all different from all the other Google Wave screenshots, most
of which include complete reviews?

~~~
dsiroker
I wanted to post this as an example of how HTML 5 "just works" in Chromium and
Chromium "almost works" on Mac. =)

